#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4495/17: Υπέρβαση ύψους υπογείου λόγω υψηλότερης θεμελίωσης

## ckar2008

Καλησπέρα! Σε οικοδομή με ημιυπόγειο,ισόγειο και όροφο και σύσταση οριζοντίου θέλω να τακτοποιήσω το ημιυπόγειο για αλλαγή χρήσης από αποθήκη σε κατοικία..Το ελεύθερο ύψος του υπογείου έχει μειωθεί κατά 0,15μ .Η στάθμη θεμελίωσης της οικοδομής έχει ανέβει κατά 0,65μ ψηλότερα με αποτέλεσμα η οροφή του υπογείου να βρίσκεται από το Φ.Ε=Δ.Ε στα 2,0μ αντί 1,50μ που ήταν στην Ο.Α. Θα χρεώσω Υ.Δ και Υ.Υ ή μόνο Υ.Δ?

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς ξέχνα τον όρο "ημιυπόγειο". Το χρησιμοποιούν οι συμβολαιογράφοι, οι μεσίτες, οι ιδιώτες, όχι όμως οι μηχανικοί διότι πολεοδομικά δεν υπάρχει.

Το ερώτημα είναι, σηκώθηκε όλη η οικοδομή πιο ψηλά κατά 0,50μ. ή  μήπως έχεις ξεμπάζωμα κατά 0,50μ.;
Αν συμβαίνει το πρώτο τότε έχεις και υπέρβαση ύψους. Αν όχι, τότε έχεις και μια λοιπή παράβαση για το ξεμπάζωμα.

----------


## ckar2008

Ευχαριστώ καταρχήν για την απάντηση!Η οικοδομή έχει ανέβει πιο ψηλά.Στο ΤΕΕ μου είπαν ότι επειδή το ελεύθερο ύψους του υπογείου δεν αυξήθηκε να μη δηλώσω υπέρβαση ύψους και το γεγονός ότι η στάθμη θεμελίωσης ανέβηκε είναι κοινόκτητη παράβαση και κανονικά πρέπει να τη δηλώσουν όλοι οι συνιδιοκτήτες μαζί για όλη την οικοδομή..και εγώ πάντως προσανατολίζομαι στο να δηλώσω και υπέρβαση ύψους εν τέλει, το θεωρώ πιο λογικό..

----------


## Xάρης

Η αυθαιρεσία του ύψους σαφώς και είναι κοινόχρηστη.
Επειδή όμως έχεις να τακτοποιήσεις το υπόγειο, το οποίο είναι η στάθμη εκείνη στην οποία φαίνεται η υπέρβαση ύψους και επειδή προσωπικά δεν θα έδινα βεβαίωση μεταβίβασης χωρίς την τακτοποίηση του ύψους, θα δήλωνα την υπέρβαση ύψους, την οποία θα πλήρωνε ο ιδιοκτήτης του υπογείου και στη συνέχεια ας διεκδικούσε από τους υπόλοιπους συνιδιοκτήτες το μερίδιό τους στο πρόστιμο.

----------


## asak

Μειωτικό συντελεστή βάζετε στην περίπτωση που υπάρχει υπέρβαση ύψους?  Ακόμα και στο ακραίο παράδειγμα όπου  ένας υπόγειος χώρος έχει υπέρβαση ύψους που το καθιστά πλέον ισόγειο, θα βάζατε μειωτικό συντελεστή 0,30?

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι, δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος περιορισμός για τον μειωτικό συντελεστή.
Η επιλογή του 0,50 ή του 0,30 εξαρτάται μόνο από το αν είναι ανεξάρτητο το υπόγειο ή όχι.

----------


## PERIKLIS1

Χάρη, δεδομένου ότι στην βεβαίωση εξετάζουμε το εσωτερικό ύψος της Ο.Ι. δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο να μην δώσεις βεβαίωση. 
Επίσης, στην περίπτωση του αρχικού ερωτήματος πως θα έβαζες στο φύλλο καταγραφής την υπέρβαση ύψους λόγω υψηλότερης στάθμης θεμελίωσης σε σχέση με την Ο.Α.; Ας πούμε ότι η υπόγεια αποθήκη που μετατράπηκε σε κατοικία και έχει γίνει ισόγεια πλέον λόγω διαφορετικής στάθμης θεμελίωσης, είναι 100 τ.μ.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν νομίζω ότι ελέγχουμε το καθαρό ύψος του ορόφου της οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας αλλά το μικτό ύψος.

Η προκείμενη περίπτωση έχει ιδιαιτερότητας. Βλ. ανάρτησή μου *#4*.

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι το βάθος θεμελίωσης αλλά το ύψος πάνω από το έδαφος.
Εφόσον δεν έχουμε ξεμπάζωμα αλλά όλη η οικοδομή "σηκώθηκε" πιο ψηλά, έχουμε υπέρβαση ύψους.
Για τον υπολογισμό του συντελεστή υπέρβασης ύψους ακολουθούμε αυτά που αναφέρει ο Ν.4495/17 στο Παράρτημα Α και ειδικότερα στις διευκρινήσεις των συντελεστών τετραγωνιδίων.
Ο συντελεστής υπέρβασης ύψους εφαρμόζεται σε όλη την επιφάνεια, δηλαδή στα 100τ.μ στην περίπτωσή μας.

----------


## gargas

> Κατ' αρχάς ξέχνα τον όρο "ημιυπόγειο". Το χρησιμοποιούν οι συμβολαιογράφοι, οι μεσίτες, οι ιδιώτες, όχι όμως οι μηχανικοί διότι πολεοδομικά δεν υπάρχει.
> 
> Το ερώτημα είναι, σηκώθηκε όλη η οικοδομή πιο ψηλά κατά 0,50μ. ή  μήπως έχεις ξεμπάζωμα κατά 0,50μ.;
> Αν συμβαίνει το πρώτο τότε έχεις και υπέρβαση ύψους. Αν όχι, τότε έχεις και μια λοιπή παράβαση για το ξεμπάζωμα.


Αν ο χώρος παρέμεινε χώρος βοηθητικής χρήσης αλλά είχαμε επιπλέον ανήψωση 0.5μ, θα είχαμε υπέρβαση ύψους και υπέρβαση δόμησης ή μόνο υπέρβαση ύψους χωρίς υπέρβαση δόμησης?
Π.χ υπόγειο γκαράζ (από άδεια)  γίνει ισόγειο γκαραζ!
(Please help..)

----------


## Xάρης

Εφόσον η υπέρβαση ύψους δεν προέκυψε από ξεμπάζωμα, ο χώρος αυτός θα μετρούσε στη δόμηση βάσει του ΓΟΚ 1985 ή του παλιότερου ΓΟΚ βάσει του οποίου ανεγέρθηκε το κτήριο;

----------


## asak

#6
Xάρη πλέον υπάρχει τέτοιος περιορισμός, διότι σύμφωνα με την *Εγκύκλιο 2 ΥΠΕΝ 31.5.2019:* 
"Για να θεωρηθεί ένας χώρος υπόγειος, ούτως ώστε να εφαρμοστεί ο μειωτικός συντελεστής της παρ. 6, θα πρέπει να πληροί τις προϋποθέσεις του ν.1577/85."

----------


## Xάρης

Σε παραπέμπω στην απάντησή μου στο #10, που είναι μεταγενέστερη της Εγκυκλίου 2/31.05.2019.

Εξακολουθώ να θεωρώ αν η υπέρβαση ύψους του υπογείου προέρχεται μόνο από το ξεμπάζωμά του, εξακολουθεί να θεωρείται υπόγειο και να λαμβάνει τον μειωτικό συντελεστή.

----------


## asak

Άποψη σου και τη σέβομαι. Απλώς θα παρατηρήσω τα εξής:
1. Ο όρος ξεμπάζωμα ή ορθότερα εκχωμάτωση πέριξ του κτιρίου δεν παρατηρείται συχνά, σχεδόν καθόλου, τουλάχιστον από τη δική μου εμπειρία. Θα έλεγα ότι μάλλον δεν έγινε η προβλεπόμενη επιχωμάτωση. Εκτός αν διαπιστωθεί περιμετρική του υπογείου τάφρος, όπου εκεί πλέον είναι ξεκάθαρα μη επιχωμάτωση ή όπως αλλιώς λαθεμένα χρησιμοποιούμε τον όρο ξεμπάζωμα. 
2. Αν μπούμε στη λογική του «ξεμπαζώματος» όμως που λες θα ήταν το ίδιο αν χρησιμοποιούσαμε το επιχείρημα ότι δεν έχει εφαρμοστεί το τεχνητά διαμορφωμένο έδαφος όπου εκεί πλέον χωρούν πολλά. 
3. Αν πάλι δεχτώ το επιχείρημά σου, θα ήταν άτοπο αν συνδυάζεται με ταυτόγχρονη αλλαγή διαστάσεων κουφωμάτων με μηδενικό ύψος ποδιάς και δημιουργίας πορτών. Εμπεριέχει δόλο και όχι αμέλεια το μη ξεμπάζωμα. Αλλά στην πραγματικότητα τουλάχιστον σε όσα έχω διαπιστώσει εγώ, δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει μπάζωμα υπογείου (εννοώ επαναφορά στο εγκεκριμένο ύψος) και να μη διαταραχθεί η νομιμότατα των διαμορφώσεων υψών εδάφους ενός οικοπέδου ακόμα κι αν βρίσκεται σε περιοχή με μη εγκεκριμένα υψόμετρα οδών. 
4.θεωρώ ότι η συγκεκριμένη διατύπωση στην εγκύκλιο ήρθε για να δώσει τέλος στις ερμηνείες των αυθαιρέτων υψομέτρων στα υπόγεια έτσι ώστε να αντιμετωπίζονται ως όροφοι που πρέπει να λογίζονται στη δόμηση.
5. Τέλος και διόρθωσε με αν κάνω λάθος, τόσο στο Νόμο όσο και σε οποιαδήποτε εγκύκλιο αυτού δεν υπάρχει αναφορά του όρου «ξεμπάζωμα» ούτε βέβαια τρόποι αντιμετώπισης του.

----------


## Xάρης

Υπάρχουν σχετικά και απόλυτα υψόμετρα.
Όταν έχουν εφαρμοστεί τα απόλυτα υψόμετρα και ταυτόχρονα δεν έχει εφαρμοστεί η τελική διαμόρφωση του εδάφους (άρα τα σχετικά υψόμετρα) όπως προβλέπονταν στα σχέδια της οικοδομικής άδειας, τότε έχουμε ξεμπάζωμα (εκχωμάτωση σε πιο σωστά ελληνικά) και το υπόγειο παραμένει υπόγειο για τον υπολογισμό του προστίμου.

Το ότι οι περιμετρικοί τοίχοι του υπογείου που στα σχέδια ήταν τοιχία οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος και στην πράξη κατασκευάστηκαν μπατικές τοιχοποιίες, αλλά και τα κουφώματα που άλλαξαν διαστάσεις και από παράθυρα έγιναν μπαλκονόπορτες, δεν αναιρούν το γεγονός ότι το υπόγειο παραπένει υπόγειο για τον υπολογισμό του προστίμου.
Απλώς έχουμε επιπλέον παραβάσεις που υπολογίζονται ως λοιπή παράβαση με αναλυτικό προϋπολογισμό.

Το λήμμα "ξεμπάζωμα" (και όχι "εκχωμάτωση", δυστυχώς) θα το βρούμε στον Ν.4495/17, στο άρθρο 99. §η.ββ..θθθ και στην ΥΑ.19409/18, άρθρο 2, §ζ.
Θα το βρούμε και στις ερωτήσεις-απαντήσεις του Ν.4014/11, στη Θ.7.

----------


## asak

Στα σχέδια θα πρέπει να υπάρχει σημείο αφετηρίας μέτρησης υψών +/-0.0 ή αλλιώς σημείο αναφοράς. Έτσι όλα τα αναγραφόμενα υψόμετρα στα σχέδια (κατόψεις, όψεις, τομές) θα πρέπει να έχουν διάσταση μετρούμενη από την κατακόρυφη απόσταση από το σημείο αναφοράς. Έτσι μιλάμε πάντα για σχετικά υψόμετρα και με αυτά συγκρίνουμε τη μελέτη και  πραγματικότητα. Απόλυτα υψόμετρα μπορούμε να συναντήσουμε σε τοπογραφικές μελέτες και προκειμένου για το ανάγλυφο του γηπέδου.
Τα προβλήματα που συνήθως συναντούμε οι μηχανικοί είναι:
1. Να μην υπάρχει ένδειξη αρχής μέτρησης των υψών (το συχνότερο φαινόμενο θεωρώ, ιδίως σε οικισμούς). Αυτό  μπορεί ίσως να ανευρεθεί έμμεσα όπως π.χ. από πιθανές κλίμακες περιμετρικά της κατοικίας, εισόδους από δρόμους κλπ. ή εφόσον πρόκειται για σχέδια πόλεων να θεωρήσουμε εμείς ως σημείο αναφοράς την ερυθρά γραμμή ή το πεζοδρόμιο όταν δεν υπάρχει μελέτη υψομέτρων που συνοδεύει το σχέδιο πόλης στη συγκεριμένη περιοχή.
2. Να μην έχει γίνει ουσιαστική μελέτη υψομέτρων και αυτά που δείχνονται να είναι "σχετικά". Πολλές φορές σε επικλινή εδάφη (πλαγιές κλπ) συναντούμε όψεις κατόψεις με το έδαφος του γηπέδου σε οριζόντια γραμμή. Έτσι είτε πρέπει να υποθέσουμε ότι δεν έχει επιχωματωθεί ο περιβάλλων χώρος (λάθος κατα τη γνώμη μου, εφόσον πρακτικά δεν γίνεται, είτε να θεωρήσουμε ότι υπάρχει υπέρβαση ύψους με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται (δηλ. από υπόγειο --> όροφος). Βέβαια μιλώντας για υπέρβαση ύψους και δόμηση εννοώ πάνω από 2-3 μέτρα και όχι μόνο 1μ. το οποίο αυτό αντιμετωπίζεται  σίγουρα με Κατ.3.

Τουλάχιστον από την εμπειρία μου, μία σωστή υψομετρική μελέτη (με σχετικά αναγραφόμενα υψόμετρα), στα σχέδια δεν εμφανίζει αυθαιρεσίες στο ύψος.  Σε αντίθεση περίπτωση είνα συχνό το φαινόμενο.

Επίσης στο Νόμο όπως σωστά ανέφερες ο όρος ξεμπαζώνω εμφανίζεται σε περιπτώσεις όπου δεν απαιτείται ΜΣΕ και όχι ως αυθαίρετη κατασκευή ή άλλη περίπτωση για την οποία υποδυκνύεται τρόπος αντιμετώπισή της.
Ο Νομοθέτης εξάλλου προέβλεψε διαμορφώσεις εδάφους ως 1,0μ. σε περίπτωση της Κατ.3. Διαμορφώσεις εδάφους. π.χ. 3μ. δεν τις προέβλεψε γιατί αφενός υπονοείται υπερβάση ύψους και δεν μπορούν κατα τη ταπεινή μου γνώμη να εφαρμοστούν. Ως εκ τούτου τέτοιες υψηλές διαφορές λογίζονται ως υπερβάσεις ύψους που οδηγούν συνήθως από υπόγεια σε ισόγεια με υπέρβαση δόμησης κυρίων χώρων. Εκτός αν, υπάρχει ορατή τάφρος 3μ. περιμετρικά του υπογείου, το οποίο είναι προφανές ότι δεν "μπαζώθηκε" ή αν θες "ξεμπαζώθηκε".
Θα επαναλάβω επίσης την *Εγκύκλιο 2 ΥΠΕΝ 31.5.2019:
"Για να θεωρηθεί ένας χώρος υπόγειος, ούτως ώστε να εφαρμοστεί ο μειωτικός συντελεστής της παρ. 6, θα πρέπει να πληροί τις προϋποθέσεις του ν.1577/85."*

----------


## Xάρης

Οι κορυφές του γεωτεμαχίου πρέπει να έχουν όχι μόνο τις συντεταγμένες x και y αλλά και z, δηλαδή τα απόλυτα υψόμετρα.
Επίσης, το ±0,00 του κτηρίου πρέπει να αντιστοιχίζεται σε απόλυτο υψόμετρο ή διαφορετικά, μια τουλάχιστον κορυφή ή κάποιο άλλο απόλυτο υψόμετρο του γεωτεμαχίου να αντιστοιχίζεται στο σχετικό υψόμετρο.
Προφανώς και υπάρχουν μελέτες, συνήθως περασμένων δεκαετιών, που δεν έχουν τα παραπάνω.
Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις κάνουμε ό,τι μπορούμε για να αντιστοιχίσουμε τα σχετικά υψόμετρα με τα απόλυτα.

Η εγκύκλιος 2/2019 επιδέχεται κι αυτή ερμηνεία!
Κατά την άποψή μου, ναι, μπορεί ένα ξεμπαζωμένο υπόγειο να θεωρηθεί ότι πληροί τις προϋποθέσεις του ΓΟΚ 1985 αρκεί να βάλουμε και μια αυθαιρεσία για το ξεμπάζωμα (λοιπή παράβαση) και τα απόλυτα υψόμετρα, όπως είπα και προηγουμένως, να μην έχουν μεταβληθεί.

----------


## asak

Για μικρές αποκλίσεις σε υψόμετρα υπογείου, π.χ. έως 1μ. το καταλαβαίνω. Αυτό που δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι και θεωρώ ότι έχω δίκο είναι πως ένα υπόγειο που δεν εξέχει του εφάδους στα εγκεκριμένα σχέδια να έχει κατασκευασθεί ισόγειο, δηλ. να εξέχει 3μ. από το έδαφος και εμείς οι μηχανικοί να το αντιμετωπίζουμε ως υπόγειο όροφο που παίρνει και μειωτικό συντελεστή. Να σημειώσω ότι, ακόμα και μιά πλευρά του να εξέχει του εδάφους 3μ. ενώ οι υπόλοιπες όχι δεν το καθιστούν υπόγειο.

Επίσης νομίζω ότι η εγκύκλιος του ΥΠΕΝ είναι ξεκάθαρη και δεν βάζει επιπλέον όρους στις προϋποθέσεις του ν.1577/85.
Είναι σαν να λέμε π.χ. ότι ο αυθαίρετος χώρος βρίσκεται εντός του εγκεκριμένου όγκου του κτιρίου, αρκεί να βάλουμε και μία υπέρβαση ύψους ορόφου   ή   μία αποθήκη 15μ² και ύψους 3,5μ. να τη βάλουμε Κατ.3 αρκεί να βάλουμε και μια αυθαιρεσία για το ξεμπάζωμα 1.μ.(λοιπή παράβαση).

----------


## ΜΟΥΡΒΕΤ

καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι , εχω περίπτωση οικοδομικής άδειας για Ισόγειο με υπόγειο , ύστερα από αυτοψία παρατήρησα ότι το ''υπόγειο'' δεν ειναι πλέον υπόγειο αλλά ισόγειο(σύμφωνα με την Εγκύκλιο 2 ΥΠΕΝ 31.5.2019:
"Για να θεωρηθεί ένας χώρος υπόγειος, ούτως ώστε να εφαρμοστεί ο μειωτικός συντελεστής της παρ. 6, θα πρέπει να πληροί τις προϋποθέσεις του ν.1577/85." )Μιλώντας με τους ιδιοκτήτες μου ανέφεραν ότι ενώ ειχαν κανονική εκσκαφή για την θεμελίωση και στο σωστό βάθος, ο μηχανικός τους είπε ότι μπορούν να σηκώσουν πιο ψηλά τα περιμετρικά τοιχία με αποτέλεσμα να προκύψει το ισόγειο. Επίσης αρχικά είχαν μπαζώσει περιμετρικά το υπόγειο και μετά αφαίρεσαν τα χώματα (αυτα μου ειπε ο ιδιοκτητης).Το ''υπόγειο'' σήμερα εχει χρήση κατοικίας. Η ερώτηση μου είναι μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω μειωτικό συντελεστή 0.50 , στην περίπτωση αυτή?

----------


## Xάρης

Κατά την άποψή μου ο μειωτικός συντελεστής για τα υπόγεια (0,30 ή 0,50 αναλόγως), μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί και σε υπόγεια που ξεμπαζώθηκαν.
Αρκεί η στάθμη της οροφής του υπογείου να πληροί τις προϋποθέσεις του ΓΟΚ 1985 θεωρούμενου ότι δεν έχει γίνει ξεμπάζωμα.
Αυτό νομίζω ότι είναι σύμφωνο με την Εγκύκλιο 2/2019.

Αν η εγκύκλιος εννοεί κάτι διαφορετικό, τότε σε περίπτωση ξεμπαζωμένου υπογείου θα έπρεπε να εφαρμόζεται και συντελεστής υπέρβασης ύψους στην ανωδομή!

Στην περίπτωσή σου, που η στάθμη της οροφής υπογείου ανέβηκε υψηλότερα, θεωρώ ότι δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί ο μειωτικός συντελεστής. Αν είχε μείνει στο ίδιο απόλυτο ύψος με αυτό της οικοδομικής άδειας και είχες απλώς ξεμπάζωμα, τότε θα εφαρμόζονταν.

----------

ΜΟΥΡΒΕΤ

----------

